# nortrac nt 204c



## ki4awz

hello i have a nortrac nt 204c, the hyd lift works fine if no load or weight is on them, but i can put a finish mower on it and it will try to pick it up but wount. u can speed the engine up and it will raise a little but not much. thanks


----------



## Halifax

Ki4awz,
It sounds like the O rings need to be replace for the 3pt. Have you checked the Hydraulic fluid? The dip stick should be under the seat. Most of the time the 3pt is out of adjustment and allows the arms to fall far enough the 3pt piston exceeds its travel and pinches the O ring afterwards the piston will leak by. I'm not sure how old your Nortrac might be as it could be a re-branded Jinma or I think they switched to Foton. Tommy at Affordable Tractors is very knowledgeable with either one and has parts to support them also. I'm not sure if he is on this site or not. 
Contact: Ask for Tommy, Jerry or Mack
Email: [email protected]
Phone: 979-865-4002
Web site: http://www.affordabletractorsalesco.com


----------



## ki4awz

i added fluid,i added it to the dipstick behind the seat, ill try him. thanks


----------

